# Weasel Trapping



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Pardon my lack of knowledge, I have been trying and trying and trying to dig up any information at all about Michigan Weasel trapping, but I am running in to brick walls at every turn. 

I have searched every DNR forum and info I can find, I've searched on here and other trapping sites, but no luck. 

Can anyone tell me what the Weasel trapping dates would be in Michigan if there is a specific season at all? 

If its an obvious find I'm going to fell pretty dumb...but I haven't been able to find anything. Thanks guys


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

You can trap them all you want . They are only worth money when they turn white tho which is around Nov 15 or so and in minn they trap them up till the end of Feb. I dont know where you are in the state but them dates would be what i would go by for the U.P

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880-174436--,00.html

Note number at on that page 

Rob


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

I can share a little info about weasel trapping, but I still have to read more from this book I got recently. 

Best trap sets for weasel are #1 coil spring or long spring leg hold traps...full body hold traps like the conibear traps work, but sometimes weasels can slip between the fork trigger without setting off the trap.

location: In brushy fence rows, near stone piles or walls, and anyplace where there favorite foods might be, which is: mice, voles, rabbits and gamebirds. They may be small, but they are very aggressive! weasels like to check out the places where their prey may hide and ambush them. 

The Set: Use sheets of loose bark from dead trees to build a weasel box. A weasel box should have an opening at one end and closed off at the other end. The side walls and top of the weasel box should be made tall and wide enough to allow the trap to work well. The bait is placed in the back end of the box with the trap placed between the opening and the bait. Bait can be rabbit parts and hair, whole mice or gamebird wing tips. The trap needs to be placed in the box in such a way that the weasel will run between the open jaws and hit the trigger pan to get caught. Its better to have them run between the jaws, rather than to jump over one half of the trap. When they run between the open jaws, they get held at two points instead of one point with the other trap position...better odds of getting them.


Hope the info helps in everyone's weasel trapping!

Tweek,


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

can you post a pic of how to make a box with bark? 



tm


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Boxes with Rat traps work good to. It is a very cheap and easy way to get started all you need is some scrap wood and a couple rat traps along with some chicken liver for bait. 

When i trapped them i did better around old clear cuts im not sure if it was because they have brush in them . I also did good in thick pines. 



Rob


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

trapper_max said:


> can you post a pic of how to make a box with bark?
> 
> 
> 
> tm


I am also interested in the "bark box." not looking to copy anyones work...but its sounds really interesting. 

Thanks so much for the info guys! There is alot to sift through here...but the knowledgable is UNBEATABLE!


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

The first thing in making one of these boxes is to find a dead tree that will produce bark pieces large enough for the construction. the box would be roughly 8x8x18 inches to 10x10x18 inches, but it depends on the size and type of trap used at the set. The main thing to consider is that there is little space on each side of the trap and that the trap jaws can operate freely.

Dead ash trees are plentiful these days and their bark comes off easy when you pry a hatchet blade under it. I will look for a tree that is 15-20 inches or larger in diameter and begin to score the bark with a hatchet. Then I pry the hatchet blade under the bark and start working the bark away from the tree. The bark can then be trimmed to 8-10x18 inch strips, which are used to make the two sides and the top of your box and an end piece will be needed. You can be as creative as you desire so long as the weasel box has enough space for your bait and the trap.


----------

